# Looking for a rebreather course



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can attend a rebreather course in the area? I've never seen one advertised, is this something I will probably have to travel to get certified in.

You guys have any expeerience with rebreathers? Thoughts? I understand that the fish are much less reluctant to come around you with the absence of bubbles. 

I do realize that it is illegal to spear with one. (At least I think it is, someone told me that).

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We can set one up for you here at MBT.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I just did a quick search on the FWC site and the only regulations that prohibit rebreathers are on commercial fisherman. 

Evensplit, if you offer a course will you supply the rebreathers?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Dan Crowel has been wanting to do a rebreather course here for some time. He teaches on several models. If there's enough interest I'll be happy to get with Dan and set something up. I know he's talked about being able to rent the RB's for the class before, but I'm not sure of the details. He's planning on beng here in Feb-Mar and we can probably arrange another Rebreather seminar as well.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Jim, I am sure Lane and I would be up for a rebreather class, let us know if and when it happens.



Skippy


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd love to attend a seminar!

I def. can't afford one, or the class at this point. But learning about them however possible would be awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it only in federal. or state waters that hunting with one is illegal? Or is it both?


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Jim, 

Count me in if you guys are able to get a class together. I still dont have a clear understanding of the spearfishing regulations rearding this. Did we determine that you can use a rebreather as long as you are not a commercial spearo?

Chris


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

that does sound awesome. i will be out of town the first of february, so anytime after that i would be interested in a class. evening during the week work best for me, cause i work weekend nights.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Didn't a diver die on the O using a rebreather? Are they dependable?

Thanks, Reese


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The machines themselves are reliable. They can be extremely unforgiving of any neglect or carelessness.

Rebreather diving is entirely different than open circuit and you'll have to relearn everything.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

What kind of depths can you dive on a rebreather?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Evensplit (10/27/2008)*The machines themselves are reliable. They can be extremely unforgiving of any neglect or carelessness.
> 
> Rebreather diving is entirely different than open circuit and you'll have to relearn everything.


I always thought of re-breathers like I do skydiving. As long as you pack your own shoot, and maintain your shoot properly, the chances of any type of faliure are very slim. The slightest bit of neglect (like Jim said) can end in, well, not so good results.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure what the record is, but I believe it's in the 900' range.Theoretically, the limit in the system is the diver. There are a lot of divers that regularly go to300-400+ feet on them.


----------

